# Got Up in Front of the Class



## Cmwright (May 12, 2008)

I got up in front of the class and I spoke spanish. Well I was reading from the paper.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ohhh... thats cool that you read your paper in class, thats takes guts. Congrats


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice job! It wasn't so bad, right?


----------



## ksejr1 (Sep 9, 2008)

i cant do that! so congrats to you! :nw


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

eeek congrats! I have nightmares from the first time I had to get up in front of class in high school and speak in Spanish. Even worse was that I wasn't just reading off a paper, I had to actually talk without something to read off of. It was horrible.


----------

